# The spider shop is back up :D!



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeayyyy! when i get paid first thing im going to do is get on there :2thumb:. X


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
where did they move to?


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

not sure , it said a bigger place didnt say where i dont think. X


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> not sure , it said a bigger place didnt say where i dont think. X


it better be coventry(the best city)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i am complete


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i am complete


Haha, guess you missed them? X


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

they don't seem to have much in stock at the mo:gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that something i didn't need to see n here 



* repeats mantra 'I must not buy any more inverts' *


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

fardilis said:


> they don't seem to have much in stock at the mo:gasp:


I guess its because they are still settling in, they will prob be back to normal soon . X


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

TEENY said:


> Now that something i didn't need to see n here
> 
> 
> 
> * repeats mantra 'I must not buy any more inverts' *


Do it, dooo ittttt, lol, i say that every month but i still want more, getting myself a m.balfouri next month :2thumb:. X


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it didn't see it on BBC News earlier??


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Do it, dooo ittttt, lol, i say that every month but i still want more, getting myself a m.balfouri next month :2thumb:. X


I can't really, no more for me, i have a houseful now. Just moved into a bigger house to accomodate everything nicely, can't have it getting too full again lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well if any of you had your heads screwed on you could have found out whereabouts they were buy the area code in the number provided, it suggests they are still in Cardigan


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Haha, guess you missed them? X


not really.. sarcastic lol

invertimports is better.. by far


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> not really.. sarcastic lol
> 
> invertimports is better.. by far


They are all good in different ways, why you bigging Jakey wakey up hoping for a discount there Tom


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> not really.. sarcastic lol
> 
> invertimports is better.. by far


I second that lol
Only beef I have with TSS is never having any emails answered...ever...but this isn't a ''let's start *** on tss thread'' glad they're back in business and all that.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> They are all good in different ways, why you bigging Jakey wakey up *hoping for a discount there Tom*


 
maybe :whistling2:

naah, but there's always contact with jake..
he's got his own facebook and invert imports facebook, he's on the ball and gets back to questions quickly


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe :whistling2:
> 
> naah, but there's always contact with jake..
> he's got his own facebook and invert imports facebook, he's on the ball and gets back to questions quickly


You might want to clean your nose off dude


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> You might want to clean your nose off dude


because of the coke?


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

> because of the coke?


Haha..xP


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> because of the coke?


oh please! more like your mum giving you a spit wash and straightning your hair before you go out .


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Graylord said:


> oh please! more like your mum giving you a spit wash and straightning your hair before you go out .


re-phrase that :L


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe :whistling2:
> 
> naah, but there's always contact with jake..
> he's got his own *facebook and invert imports facebook*, he's on the ball and gets back to questions quickly


So has TSS he always answers me


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Someone has M.balfouri in the classifieds for £22. One of the best prices I've seen for a 2cm sling and they sell on here regularly, decent trader.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

TSS is a good operation and tbh I always get a reply to my Emails within a day or two ...... It does make me chuckle though at just how many people rely 100% on TSS and quite literally break down because the shut up shop for a short while.....seriously guys .

If some of you took half an hour out away from 'RFUK' and looked beyond your noses a little you would discover a full array of different invert suppliers both in the UK going far into Europe, .... there are plenty of other alternative suppliers out there, ... just take a few moments out to ask the question, search a few other forums for recommendations etc, or alternatively make use of the classifieds on here. I can confidently say the private classifieds on these boards are some of, if not the best in the UK for exotics.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> So has TSS he always answers me


oh... the twice i've posted on their facebook page, it took forevvaaaa for them to reply  they are quite hot on the emails, as is bugzuk




Paul c 1 said:


> TSS is a good operation and tbh I always get a reply to my Emails within a day or two ...... It does make me chuckle though at just how many people rely 100% on TSS and quite literally break down because the shut up shop for a short while.....seriously guys .
> 
> If some of you took half an hour out away from 'RFUK' and looked beyond your noses a little you would discover a full array of different invert suppliers both in the UK going far into Europe, .... there are plenty of other alternative suppliers out there, ... just take a few moments out to ask the question, search a few other forums for recommendations etc, or alternatively make use of the classifieds on here. I can confidently say the private classifieds on these boards are some of, if not the best in the UK for exotics.
> -P


there's a few german sites i go on... 
the postage is quite a lot, :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

postage is ok if ya order more than 200 euro. lmao


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Someone has M.balfouri in the classifieds for £22. One of the best prices I've seen for a 2cm sling and they sell on here regularly, decent trader.


Gillyite or something like that isn't it? I got some sling from him last month the service was excellent. I like TSS but for bargains you can't beat places like RFUK, MISC, Bugnation, Archnophiles, BTS etc 

I have recently bought a few more Ts and got some great deals

AF P Ornata (7-8 inches) £29 including postage :gasp:
AF P Regalis similar size £25 including postage
Juvie P Subfusca (lowland) £15 including postage

Buy shopping around and making friends on the forums I have saved a fortune. Another avenue for cheap Ts was clubbing together with other invert keeper who live local and all placing an order with one of ze Germans. We got 10% discount and free postage so we all saved money and got some cracking new Ts.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dizzee said:


> postage is ok if ya order more than 200 euro. lmao


 
well in tht case lol..


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> oh... the twice i've posted on their facebook page, it took forevvaaaa for them to reply  they are quite hot on the emails, as is *bugzuk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazed you say that as Martin is very sharp with emails I have found he replies to me within a couple of hours sometimes straight away, have you considered they might not like you?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> oh... the twice i've posted on their facebook page, it took forevvaaaa for them to reply  they are quite hot on the emails, as is bugzuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered buying more than one spider to make the order worthwhile? Also you must be looking in the wrong places as I find German postage very cheap.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done TSS.

Just got back from the ERAC show at Chelmsford and they had a stall there.................after the move and everything.

Good effort . :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

*twitches*

I do not need another tarantuala yet
I will not go look at what cute fuzzy-leggys they have
I am happy with one spider
I can resist...


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

DeborahR said:


> *twitches*
> 
> I do not need another tarantuala yet
> I will not go look at what cute fuzzy-leggys they have
> ...


Bet ya cant.

I gave up smoking rather than tarantulas.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

DeborahR said:


> *twitches*
> 
> I do not need another tarantuala yet
> I will not go look at what cute fuzzy-leggys they have
> ...


You only have one spider?! You need more! Lol. X


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Have you ever considered buying more than one spider to make the order worthwhile? Also you must be looking in the wrong places as I find German postage very cheap.


i have, but it's twice at least of what rmsd would be and most of what i like, is sold on uk sites too


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahh this is what i needed to see, my day is now so much better..roll on next pay cheque xD


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Ahh this is what i needed to see, my day is now so much better..roll on next pay cheque xD


Karen will be pleased with your signature


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well done TSS.
> 
> Just got back from the ERAC show at Chelmsford and they had a stall there.................after the move and everything.
> 
> Good effort . :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


yeah, i went there too- met vivalabam for the first time there. tss had more there than they've got on their site!:lol2: btw, who was the guy at the back selling t's? he had an impressive selection, & reasonable prices- i was gonna have his indian huntsman, but somebody beat me to it!:devil: vivalabam bought her pede & heterometrus scorpling from him.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Karen will be pleased with your signature


Which one? i just changed it? it was oldd xD


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I use TSS a lot and will use them again as i think the service is top not i lost a P Barra that i got off them that never seemed 100% to me and i contacted them asking if i could get a bit of a deal off another and he gave me a replacement free which was way more than i expected.

That being said i have recieved equally sterling service from everyone i have ordered of the classifieds as well so i think it pays to mix and match and two Balfs for £44 is not to be sniffed at ...i had to order something else as well you understand to justify the postage


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Graylord said:


> I use TSS a lot and will use them again as i think the service is top not i lost a P Barra that i got off them that never seemed 100% to me and i contacted them asking if i could get a bit of a deal off another and he gave me a replacement free which was way more than i expected.
> 
> That being said i have recieved equally sterling service from everyone i have ordered of the classifieds as well so i think it pays to mix and match and *two Balfs for £44 is not to be sniffed at* ...i had to order something else as well you understand to justify the postage


This upsets me greatly. I have not the money this month and this is the deal I've been after for so long. FML


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> - i was gonna have his indian huntsman, but somebody beat me to it!


Sorry Mate, but I dont know who that was. I got a nice P formosa from him.
I looked at that huntsman too. What a sweet spider!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have bought T's from other places before in the UK and Europe but I like TSS, and I'm glad the TSS is back up, they seem to have some good stock at he moment..looks like I may have a couple more to buy before the end of the year..haha


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my, decisions, decisions

I COULD go to Kempton and see all sorts of fantastic new Ts and meet interesting people.. but I KNOW I will want to come home on the train with some tiny leggy new friends in my bag, and I am not good at budgeting and this will be temptation overload ...

OR I could save the train fare and buy a couple of juvenilles from TSS with the money, there are two I rather fancy, and I do have spare housing ...

OR I could spend the train fare on LOADS of spiderlings from the TSS and get a bunch of cool Ts to watch grow up ...

or I could be a good girl and just save the money, but I am pretty sure I NEED another tarantula ... or four


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

" I NEED another tarantula.."
Hahaha xP


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread is going to be bad for my wallet...


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

> This thread is going to be bad for my wallet...:sad:


Hmmm, yeh..I just looked at their stock and have seen a few things I would like...lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dz75 said:


> Hmmm, yeh..I just looked at their stock and have seen a few things I would like...lol


I'm not looking at that site for a while, it WILL end badly :lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> there's a few german sites i go on...
> the postage is quite a lot, :Na_Na_Na_Na:



the only time i pay more than 9euro is if i want it insured (for the real expensive and rare stuff) and here within 24 hours and it goes up to 25euro

i dont buy from UK dealers on the whole because there isnt a single one that is very reliable on id's.
TSS are ok, they have a bug operation going and if you want it within days they are the way to go along with BugzUK and Virginia


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> the only time i pay more than 9euro is if i want it insured (for the real expensive and rare stuff) and here within 24 hours and it goes up to 25euro
> 
> i dont buy from UK dealers on the whole because there isnt a single one that is very reliable on id's.
> TSS are ok, they have a bug operation going and if you want it within days they are the way to go along with BugzUK and Virginia


 
gosh that's less still
thanks steve


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

So whats everybody planning on buying then ? thinking a Brachypelma auratum really lovely :2thumb:. X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg, stop tempting me :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Nothingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg, stop tempting me :lol2:


Hahaa, you know you want to, doo itttt ! x


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Hahaa, you know you want to, doo itttt ! x


I do, I want to badly, but I can't..Nooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Take it you have too many or you have no money? i just have no money atm but i get paid on the 7th wahoooo!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Take it you have too many or you have no money? i just have no money atm but i get paid on the 7th wahoooo!


It's abit of both atm hun :lol2:

But I have come up with a plan.

I'm going to sell my sister, use her room as an Invert room and spend the money I made from selling her on Inverts


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Lmao! thats a great plan, think i might do the same with the other half :whistling2:. pure (evil) genius . X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lmao! thats a great plan, think i might do the same with the other half :whistling2:. pure (evil) genius . X


See you get the Idea :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> See you get the Idea :2thumb: :lol2:


So say you managed to sell her lol, what are you planning on getting next ? X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> So say you managed to sell her lol, what are you planning on getting next ? X


Erm...

OBT, P. Regalis, Macrothele Gigas, couple of trap doors, S. hardwikei, Idolomantis Diabolicum, and a few other mantids


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Erm...
> 
> OBT, P. Regalis, Macrothele Gigas, couple of trap doors, S. hardwikei, Idolomantis Diabolicum, and a few other mantids


Just a few then lol, just got 3 obt slings, had quite abit of fun unpacking them not one of them cooperated! im also after a p.regalis, eeekkkk s.hardwicki scare me but each to there own , some mantids are quite pretty though. X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Just a few then lol, just got 3 obt slings, had quite abit of fun unpacking them not one of them cooperated! im also after a p.regalis, eeekkkk s.hardwicki scare me but each to there own , some mantids are quite pretty though. X


 
awww ahah i think that is the attraction ofr OBTs to be honest keep you on your toes 

Yeah I love Idolomantids 











How awesome is that :flrt:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah i quickly learned that! great little feeders always fun to feed, wow that is quite beautiful but also abit strange looking , they do interest me but im not sure i would keep them, not really sure how to. X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Yeah i quickly learned that! great little feeders always fun to feed, wow that is quite beautiful but also abit strange looking , they do interest me but im not sure i would keep them, not really sure how to. X


They are easy enough to keep to be fair 

best person to talk to about them is Vivalabam : victory:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Think ill stick to my T's for now, got a few more on my list . X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Think ill stick to my T's for now, got a few more on my list . X


Oooo what have you got on your list then


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Oooo what have you got on your list then


Would like another P.metallica or a few, thinking of attempting breeding eventually, which will be fun got a lot more reading to do yet, would like a E. murinus, P.regalis, P.ornata, X.immanis, C.elegans i think it is i think they are cute :flrt:, a female T.blondi would be nice, A.minatrix, i know there is more i just cant think . X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Would like another P.metallica or a few, thinking of attempting breeding eventually, which will be fun got a lot more reading to do yet, would like a E. murinus, P.regalis, P.ornata, X.immanis, C.elegans i think it is i think they are cute :flrt:, a female T.blondi would be nice, A.minatrix, i know there is more i just cant think . X


That is pretty much my list aswell :lol2:

C. elegans are just epic :flrt:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

I only saw one the other day for the first time and they are stunning! I also would like one of these Cyriocosmus ritae - £52.66 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop :mf_dribble:. X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> I only saw one the other day for the first time and they are stunning! I also would like one of these Cyriocosmus ritae - £52.66 : Invert Imports, Your One Stop Invert Shop :mf_dribble:. X


Ooooo they are pretty :flrt:

You have a PM aswell


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Ooooo they are pretty :flrt:
> 
> You have a PM aswell


Yeah they are beautiful, not cheap though, do i? i havnt got it yet. X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Yeah they are beautiful, not cheap though, do i? i havnt got it yet. X


I was writing it :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I was writing it :blush: :lol2:


Lol, sorry! obv got it now, this is weird im talking to you on 2 different threads and through pm . X


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xx-lilith-xX said:


> Lol, sorry! obv got it now, this is weird im talking to you on 2 different threads and through pm . X


Awww ahaha :lol2:


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am after some more B.Emilia next, and some B.Smithi..


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

For me TSS aint just invert suppliers , there a brand and as for the email thing, they probably get a hell of alot of mail and he's always replied to me and phoned me on a couple of occasions

I know for most people its the Rmsd that bumps up the price too much , especially when your only ordering one or two T's but its all for the T's safety


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

septicrazorwire said:


> for most people its the Rmsd that bumps up the price too much


Its cheaper than driving to Wales!


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Dz75 said:


> I am after some more B.Emilia next, and some B.Smithi..


Some more? how many have you got allready ? X


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Its cheaper than driving to Wales!


Yup dam right it is , and trust me , you dont wanna come to wales lol


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

> Some more? how many have you got allready ? X


Not many just two, and a Boehemi


----------

